# Anyone driving rideshare with a modded car?



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Since I no longer drive uber and only sparingly drive lyft, and neither is a primary source of income, ive decided to make my car MY CAR.

So i recently got a vtuner for my saab...if you dont know, its kinda like a mini tablet that plugs into your code reader and can alter the function of your ecu to monitor and tune things like fuel/air mixture and turbo pressure etc...capable of giving around +80 whp and +120 ft.lbs. torque without installing any extra parts, bringing my little monster up to around 365 hp and 405 ftlbs. *sheer bliss* [until it tries to yank you into a ditch from all the torque steer  ]

So far ive gotten mixed reactions from pax...some of the younger guys are blown away by it and want to see what it does...some of the older ladies seem put off by it. I've actually started telling some pax its for monitoring/making the most of fuel economy(not a lie, it can, but not why I bought it).

Anyone else have a similar feature that MUST be explained to anyone who sees it? How do you deal?

When i bought the thing I was thinking I would preset a rideshare tune that heavily restricts the turbo so it cant be heard and so my fuel injectors dont get too squirt-happy...but ive been fooling around with too many other aspects of it to have used it to make my car weaker...

What wouldst thou do ??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Since I no longer drive uber and only sparingly drive lyft, and neither is a primary source of income, ive decided to make my car MY CAR.
> 
> So i recently got a vtuner for my saab...if you dont know, its kinda like a mini tablet that plugs into your code reader and can alter the function of your ecu to monitor and tune things like fuel/air mixture and turbo pressure etc...capable of giving around +80 whp and +120 ft.lbs. torque without installing any extra parts, bringing my little monster up to around 365 hp and 405 ftlbs. *sheer bliss* [until it tries to yank you into a ditch from all the torque steer  ]
> 
> ...


They ask about my " ejection seats".

Havent heard any complaints . . . .above the exploding bolt noise.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Since I no longer drive uber and only sparingly drive lyft, and neither is a primary source of income, ive decided to make my car MY CAR.
> 
> So i recently got a vtuner for my saab...if you dont know, its kinda like a mini tablet that plugs into your code reader and can alter the function of your ecu to monitor and tune things like fuel/air mixture and turbo pressure etc...capable of giving around +80 whp and +120 ft.lbs. torque without installing any extra parts, bringing my little monster up to around 365 hp and 405 ftlbs. *sheer bliss* [until it tries to yank you into a ditch from all the torque steer  ]
> 
> ...


What do you have - a 9-7X with the LS2 engine?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just because it says Hemi on the side doesn't mean to ding one in safety. 

If your a fearful rider please cancel the trip and order a Prius.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

93 with the turbo v6



tohunt4me said:


> They ask about my " ejection seats".
> 
> Havent heard any complaints . . . .above the exploding bolt noise.


This should come in the uber/lyft starter kit, along with installation instructions and a voucher to get it installed if you drive over there with your seat unhooked, proving you tried.


----------



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

I have a aftermarket boost gauge that pax ask about all the time. I just tell them it's a boost gauge. Some will ask more questions, some won't. Hasn't been that big of a deal. I modified the car long before I started Uber, so meh.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

If it really puts the old ladies off, you know what to do. Ask them to get around back and check your rear bumper... and fiber right in their uptight faces! I saw a real ******* dude downtown in his lifted truck spew black smoke all over a group of pretty bachelorettes waiting on a corner a month ago. Courting rituals these days sure are strange.

Seriously though, I was driving home a college couple from a house party and this modded silver Wrx pulled up next to us at the light - stickers, spoiler, bronze rims, interior gauge pod. My pax said that he was their Uber driver from the previous night! He blew away when the light turned green... but we caught back up going up the gradual bridge. The poor Wrx was revving hard and struggling bad. Guess he didn't invest as much under the hood lol.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> I saw a real ******* dude downtown in his lifted truck spew black smoke all over a group of pretty bachelorettes waiting on a corner a month ago. Courting rituals these days sure are strange.


The term is rolling coal.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> What do you have - a 9-7X with the LS2 engine?


Holy shit just saw that...no...that IS NOT a saab...

Its a tricked out trailblazer. Blasphemy!!

I even hate the interior of mine because it feels so GM ish...all shitty plastic...
But the performance...

Just drive a 93ss or aero with the 2.8t. Youll be hooked. And you can get one now under 5000 if you look hard enough...someone tired of maintenance costs...

Funny thing is, ive never had a car easier to work on than my 4 cylinder saab 95, and the v6 93 is about what id expect from a cadillac cts turbo motor stuffed in a midsize fwd sedan with a short nose...cramped workspaces and a lot of disassembly/reassembly for even minor fixes...but overall very straightforward and accessible.

and both have rather cheap parts if you're patient enough to order from online. If you need another car, save a saab!


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

How are you making any money doing rideshare in a Saab? I worked at a dealer for six years, they're expensive cars to manitain.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

...at a dealership...read the post bud.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I'm saving my nickels and dimes for a Pontiac.

I looked at a Solstice GXP, but it's way too small and has absolutely zero trunk capacity. Then I looked at a G8 GXP, but I don't want front-wheel drive.

Now I've narrowed it down to either an '05-'06 GTO with the LS2 engine, or a '01-'02 TransAm convertible with the WS6 package.

I'm really leaning towards the Transam. I believe every man needs a passionate romance with a fiery redhead and a fast convertible at some time in his life. I've had the first, so... 

I'd like to have a '99 30th Anniversary T/A like this one, but this one has too many miles (68k) and too high a sticker price ($23k) for me. I can find one with less miles and a lower sticker, and spend the money on upgrades to the LS1!


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Seriously though, I was driving home a college couple from a house party and this modded silver Wrx pulled up next to us at the light - stickers, spoiler, bronze rims, interior gauge pod. My pax said that he was their Uber driver from the previous night! He blew away when the light turned green... but we caught back up going up the gradual bridge. The poor Wrx was revving hard and struggling bad. Guess he didn't invest as much under the hood lol.


Granny-shifting not double-clutching like he should


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Then I looked at a G8 GXP, but I don't want front-wheel drive.


Uh, you mean RWD on the G8, right ? The G8 is the same basic car as the new cop car Chevy Caprices (Holden Commodore).


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Uh, you mean RWD on the G8, right ? The G8 is the same basic car as the new cop car Chevy Caprices (Holden Commodore).


I'll be a monkey's uncle!

I briefly looked at an article from Road and Track and when it mentioned torque steer, I figured the G8 was FWD.

Thank you for that!


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I tried to sign her up.... Guess I need more than 2 seats... would be fun though to see peoples faces


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I'm saving my nickels and dimes for a Pontiac.
> 
> I looked at a Solstice GXP, but it's way too small and has absolutely zero trunk capacity. Then I looked at a G8 GXP, but I don't want front-wheel drive.
> 
> ...


Im actually starting to dig the front wheel drive... It makes the horsepower seem to go a lot further, and the torque steer, if used correctly, can make it corner muuuch quicker than rwd unless you are paying 1600 for a set of tires...whereas with fwd you only need 2 tires with tread at any given time anyway lol...so you cant drift uness its a dirt road or snowing...you probably will **** up your suspension and diff drifting it anyway unless you mod it specifically for that purpose (coilovers, sway bars, tower bars, even a diff with carbon fiber clutches and a hydro brake if youre serious)... But the pontiacs can be had with really good engines. 


Hagong said:


> Granny-shifting not double-clutching like he should


Lol double clutching should only occur if you are driving an old tractor trailer...dumbest movie quote ever...

And tge wrx might have been stock...they come with a big ricey gague pod and bronze rims are a factory option.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I get so tired of people incessantly talking of maintenance costs...

The people you are paying to fix your car are not rocket scientists. Most of them didnt even take a class. Do some research and learn how to change your oil, brake pads, spark plugs/ignition coils/wires, even suspension isnt hard with proper tools and youtube. And I'm not just talking to men, my wife can do everything I just mentioned and she's a delicate flower. Quit *****in about people robbing you when you keep going back for them to do it. The dealership is the worst place to go for repair and there really isn't a good mechanic shop either unless you know someone there...maybe a couple...but ive never found one.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Lol double clutching should only occur if you are driving an old tractor trailer...dumbest movie quote ever...
> 
> And tge wrx might have been stock...they come with a big ricey gague pod and bronze rims are a factory option.


He's lucky that 100 shot of NOS didn't blow the welds on the intake.

He never had his car


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol what? Who said nos?


----------

